# Need help - found woodpigeon



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

I was eating my dinner and saw an adult woodpigeon walking around my garden. It was quite late (7 PM), and they're not normally out at that time, so I went out and took a look. He seemed to be walking fine, but he couldn't take off and kept falling when he tried. He looked perfect, although there was clearly something wrong.
I've put him in a metal bin with a hole in the top, and given him some seeds and a dish of water for the night. I'll have a check on him in the morning and see what I can do, but I'm going to the British Touring Car Championship at Brands Hatch, so I'll be leaving at 9 and he'll have to manage on his own all day.
So, does anyone have any ideas what I can do to help him? I'm located at DA8 3DE, is there anywhere nearby I can take him? 
As much as I'd love a pet woodpigeon, it really isn't practical as I've got quite a busy lifestyle, so if anyone could take it off my hands that would be great.
I'll update you people in the morning, in the meantime, any advice?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi,

Thank you for looking after him. Can you open his mouth (very gently, it will terrify him) and make certain that the inside is clean and pink? Let us know what you see.

If he isn't too stressed, try to look under his wings for possible injuries.

Then put him somewhere quiet and draft free, preferably with a warm heat pad of some sort (hot water bottle wrapped in a towel, sock filled with rice heated in a microwave) or another sort of heat like a lamp with a 40 watt bulb.

This is a list of rescue centres that treat wood pigeons: look under your own area and adjoining counties.


When he has had time to warm up a bit mix 1/2 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoom glucose, or honey, or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Pour some of the warm mix into a container and dip his beak into it so he knows it is there.
Don't try to feed him just yet, but put a piece of clean kitchen towel or something similar under him and if he poops let us know what his poops are like.

This is a page that I am building about Wood Pigeons, the various reasons that they come to rescuers etc, it is still under construction and I don't know that it will be much help at this stage, but read the bit on *temperament*....if there is anything that you would have wanted to find there please let me know so that I can add it.


Cynthia


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, I brought him inside and put him in a cardboard box with a hot water bottle wrapped in an old towel. I tried giving him water with honey, and some seeds, but he went mental when I even tried going near him, so it got spilt inside the box, but I still managed to put it inside, so he does have something to drink. Whilst he was outside, he pooped in the water, so I took a photo of it for you, don't know if it helps but here it is:


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The poops are small but not bad...is this an adult , juvenile or fledgeling?

THank you for bringing him in....yes, they have a tendency to go mental when humans encroach. 

Cynthia


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> The poops are small but not bad...is this an adult , juvenile or fledgeling?
> 
> THank you for bringing him in....yes, they have a tendency to go mental when humans encroach.
> 
> Cynthia


Looks like an adult to me, and yes I guessed he'd go a bit nuts.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

So I rung the people at the retreat in swanley, tried all numbers, got no answer whatsoever. Tried many times during the day, still no luck. There was widespread flooding around brands hatch, so the journey there and back took me a while as everyone expected me to help them (4x4 hate seems to miraculously disappear when there's flooding)
I brought him with me to the race, and he stayed in the car with me whilst I was watching the race. He seemed fine all day, and now I've got home I've been trying to give him water. I put his beak in it, but he wouldn't drink and kept making a breathing noise (maybe he was scared?), so I've left him alone with the water, hopefully he'll drink it.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, I drove him down to swanley and gave him to billy, along with a bit of cash for his upkeep.
I'll ring the retreat in a week or so to see how he's getting on - billy said he was quite an old bird, but hopefully he's got a few years left in him yet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much for helping this needy bird.

I appreciate your update and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Great! I wish him a long and happy life! 

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just wanted to add my congratulations on the outcome here.

You went out of your way to help this Woodie. Well done. 

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes thank you for caring . Billy is kind and the bird will be safe there. Jayne


----------



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Lovely story, I'm fascinated with woodies and love to hear nice stories


----------

